# Royal Blue Tiger Culls



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

These are culls I purchased, the high grades are like solid royal blue/black. I think these culls look way better than OEBTs both in color and pattern. Here they are APC, I hope I can breed them.


----------

